# Horrible 0-60 and 1/4mile times



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I have never had a problem launching a car or anything to do with a 1/4 mile run. Been doing it for a long time. BUt I just cannot seem to get it right on this car. 

I did 3 runs today, not on a dragstrip but rather on a local strip of deserted highway and had some, in my mind, horrible results. Now when I got tuned, Boats told me that I should expect around a 7 second to mid 7 second 0-60 time and 1.4 mile times in the mid to high 15s even without using no lift shift. I forgot I even had NLS for my first 2 runs today (woops). My best run today was the 3rd and that was an 8.4 0-60 and a 16.8 1.4 mile. I had traction control and stability control on, though I did get a decent bit of wheel spin. 

I used the TOrque app with my obd to bluetooth adapter for the measurements.

The car seems to run perfectly fine so I am guessing it is me. Does who has been doing runs have any advice?


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

The thought of doing 0-60 runs on my Cruze makes me laugh . Ridiculous.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> I have never had a problem launching a car or anything to do with a 1/4 mile run. Been doing it for a long time. BUt I just cannot seem to get it right on this car.
> 
> I did 3 runs today, not on a dragstrip but rather on a local strip of deserted highway and had some, in my mind, horrible results. Now when I got tuned, Boats told me that I should expect around a 7 second to mid 7 second 0-60 time and 1.4 mile times in the mid to high 15s even without using no lift shift. I forgot I even had NLS for my first 2 runs today (woops). My best run today was the 3rd and that was an 8.4 0-60 and a 16.8 1.4 mile. I had traction control and stability control on, though I did get a decent bit of wheel spin.
> 
> ...


The Eco wheels don't have much for grip of the line. That by far is going to be your biggest issue. Also, your torque app will be a bit slow, so keep that in mind. It's not very accurate for these purposes. 

I also had some trouble launching when I was at the track in my Eco. You have to launch at the right RPM and hold it the right amount before shifting into 2nd or you will bog back down and lose it. 

Take a visit to a real race track when you get a chance.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Powerband (at least stock) falls off after 5000 RPM too. Shift at 5500 to keep it in that powerband in 2nd. 

Revving all the way to the redline on this car is useless.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Cruze + track times = oxymoron!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Turn traction control off, it will help


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes i understand that runs like this in a cruze are laughable. However, its all about getting better at driving my car. For when something that i do think i can beat messes with me on the road. I don't
Want to be that guy that loses to a prius because he cant drive his car. 

Next time im around that road im gonna try again without traction/stability control on. I was shiftin at redline so ill try taking that down as well. I really dont ever beat on this car so driving it hard is a new concept to me lol. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

@xtreme. The closest track to go to is around 3 hours away. In my mind thats too far just to run 15-16 second passes lol. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The Automatic Cruze's are noticeably faster. You have to shift at 5500 RPMs. You need a tune to get low 16s. Mid 15s takes cool weather, good traction, and perfect launch / shifting. For 0-60, this car is low to mid 7s.


----------



## forbanger (Oct 15, 2012)

These cars are built for economy definitely not speed. The chance of you drag racing a prius are slim to none.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

forbanger said:


> These cars are built for economy definitely not speed. The chance of you drag racing a prius are slim to none.


I've only ever seen one go fast. And there was a pissed off angry looking fat man driving it. He beat my old Honda Accord up an on-ramp to the highway. It was a sad, sad day.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

forbanger said:


> These cars are built for economy definitely not speed. The chance of you drag racing a prius are slim to none.


It was just for comparison. And actually, after driving a prius, they really aren't much slower than our cars stock, if they're are slower at all. Just gotta have someone behind the wheel who isn't your typical prius driver. I put my buddies prius jnto "power mode" and stomped the gas pedal and it picked up surprisingly well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Prius' are running ~10 second 0-60. The Cruze Ls stock is like.. 9.0-9.5. Turbo's are ~8.0-8.5. Not too much slower, haha. I love the Prius.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Prius' are running ~10 second 0-60. The Cruze Ls stock is like.. 9.0-9.5. Turbo's are ~8.0-8.5. Not too much slower, haha. I love the Prius.


From 8.2 to 10.0 is a pretty big difference when it comes to merging onto traffic with a car full of people. The Prius is lethargic by comparison.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> The Automatic Cruze's are noticeably faster. You have to shift at 5500 RPMs. You need a tune to get low 16s. Mid 15s takes cool weather, good traction, and perfect launch / shifting. For 0-60, this car is low to mid 7s.


That's going to be because no human can even come close to the 100-250ms shift times of an auto. Anyone serious about the 1/4 and bracket racing will be using a finely tuned automatic. Think I already harped on this a while back.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Prius' are running ~10 second 0-60. The Cruze Ls stock is like.. 9.0-9.5. Turbo's are ~8.0-8.5. Not too much slower, haha. I love the Prius.


Prius and their owners are like the hippies and their VW's in the 60's. FLOWER POWER!!!!! #Fail


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> That's going to be because no human can even come close to the 100-250ms shift times of an auto. Anyone serious about the 1/4 and bracket racing will be using a finely tuned automatic. Think I already harped on this a while back.


While this does apply to high powered drag cars, I don't believe it is set in stone for street cars like the Cruze. If I remember correctly, manuals put down more power to the ground than automatics due to less parasitic loss. It was somewhere around 6-8% difference in power if I'm not mistaken. So, while the auto will shift more quickly, it will also absorb more power than the manual. IMO, an experienced driver in a manual Cruze will be faster than a driver in an auto Cruze. 

That said, you can't validly compare a Cruze Eco MT to a Cruze Auto due to the significantly lower final drive ratio and taller gears on the Eco MT. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> That's going to be because no human can even come close to the 100-250ms shift times of an auto. Anyone serious about the 1/4 and bracket racing will be using a finely tuned automatic. Think I already harped on this a while back.


A good driver with a manual will beat a *STOCK* auto almost every time (there are exceptions) and it has very little to do with shifting. The auto has the advantage on the launch, that is where it makes up it's time, and obviously they take very little skill to drive. The manuals tend to have shorter gearing too which will accelerate faster and keep you more in the power band of the car. They are also lighter and create roughly 5-10% less parasitic drag on the drive train so more HP is getting to your wheels. 

My advise to the OP:
1: Turn off TCS
2: Get better tires, the ECO tires are crap
3: You have to drive this car like you hate it to go fast, so you will want to be at a min 3000RPM to launch it, 3500 would be better, and accept your clutch will not last long
4: I got my best results using a heel/toe approach and holding all 3 pedals at the launch and getting the engine loaded up against the brakes. It is a tricky approach and I don't recommend it on the road
5: accept the tires are gonna spin a little but don't back off the gas so much you bog the motor down
6: also no point in revving much past 5000RPM, shift early in this car, it makes good torque down low for such a tiny engine

This was getting me 0-60's in about the 7.4 second range (car is tuned btw) and the quarter in about 15.6


----------



## CruzeEco96 (Oct 25, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> 4: I got my best results using a heel/toe approach and holding all 3 pedals at the launch and getting the engine loaded up against the brakes. It is a tricky approach and I don't recommend it on the road


I am probably posting the wrong thread but I noticed you said you were able to heel toe. I am intrigued by that because my eco pedals are to small to heel toe rev match downshift. Any tips on how to heel toe downshift?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Never tried it except for launching. It is tight, I push right at the very top of the gas pedal so it would probably be awkward trying it multiple times, but just sliding your foot off the brake isn't too bad


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So, while the auto will shift more quickly, it will also absorb more power than the manual. IMO, an experienced driver in a manual Cruze will be faster than a driver in an auto Cruze.
> 
> That said, you can't validly compare a Cruze Eco MT to a Cruze Auto due to the significantly lower final drive ratio and taller gears on the Eco MT.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Not a single manual driver on this site has broken 15.5 in the 1/4 mile. All the fastest Cruze's on the site are Automatics because a manual will never outshift an Automatic. It has been pretty well established also that an Eco is not any faster than the other trims. The gearing and poor tires give up too much of an advantage. My fat porky LTZ doesn't seem to be giving up any time to anyone either.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My LS suprised me last night, with a tune and CAI i pressed on it and i overtook a "ricer" and it got on it quick no hessitation.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> A good driver with a manual will beat a *STOCK* auto almost every time (there are exceptions) and it has very little to do with shifting. The auto has the advantage on the launch, that is where it makes up it's time, and obviously they take very little skill to drive. The manuals tend to have shorter gearing too which will accelerate faster and keep you more in the power band of the car. They are also lighter and create roughly 5-10% less parasitic drag on the drive train so more HP is getting to your wheels.
> 
> My advise to the OP:
> 1: Turn off TCS
> ...


Yeah, As far as tires, they arent getting changed anytime soon lol. not til they're shot. I'm gonna try it with the TCS off, and i'll try launching 3000-3500 range instead of 2000 like I was. really not trying to do this on a regular. It is still a DD, not a racecar lol. I'm also gonna try using the e brake to boost off the line. Had a 2step on my evo to do this.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Not a single manual driver on this site has broken 15.5 in the 1/4 mile. All the fastest Cruze's on the site are Automatics because a manual will never outshift an Automatic. It has been pretty well established also that an Eco is not any faster than the other trims. The gearing and poor tires give up too much of an advantage. My fat porky LTZ doesn't seem to be giving up any time to anyone either.


Yea, a huge upgrade for this ECo would be an LT 6speed, maybe even an LS tranny if it bolts up. With the better ratios and some sticky tires, an eco could utilize it's reduced weight a lot better. I'd bet just those two mods alone with a tune could break into the 14s.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

silverls said:


> I'm also gonna try using the e brake to boost off the line. Had a 2step on my evo to do this.


Thats what i did when i went couple months back. i couldnt ever get it down perfect. (the 3 times i went down the line)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Not a single manual driver on this site has broken 15.5 in the 1/4 mile. All the fastest Cruze's on the site are Automatics because a manual will never outshift an Automatic. It has been pretty well established also that an Eco is not any faster than the other trims. The gearing and poor tires give up too much of an advantage. My fat porky LTZ doesn't seem to be giving up any time to anyone either.


How much time do you seriously think you're losing in shift times? I can tell you how much power you're probably losing. How many 1LT manuals tuned have gone to the track?

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How much time do you seriously think you're losing in shift times? I can tell you how much power you're probably losing. How many 1LT manuals tuned have gone to the track?
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


To add to that we are only shifting twice.
once from 1st to 2nd 
and 2nd to 3rd.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> To add to that we are only shifting twice.
> once from 1st to 2nd
> and 2nd to 3rd.


Only twice? I think its ludicrous that we have to shift twice to get to 60. And now i see that u mean on a 1/4 mile run. 

Does anyone know if an Lt will hit 60 in second gear? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

silverls said:


> I have never had a problem launching a car or anything to do with a 1/4 mile run. Been doing it for a long time. BUt I just cannot seem to get it right on this car.
> 
> I did 3 runs today, not on a dragstrip but rather on a local strip of deserted highway and had some, in my mind, horrible results. Now when I got tuned, Boats told me that I should expect around a 7 second to mid 7 second 0-60 time and 1.4 mile times in the mid to high 15s even without using no lift shift. I forgot I even had NLS for my first 2 runs today (woops). My best run today was the 3rd and that was an 8.4 0-60 and a 16.8 1.4 mile. I had traction control and stability control on, though I did get a decent bit of wheel spin.
> 
> ...


I am glad I am not the only one with this. I did the same thing. I got a 12' ECO with Tune/K&N SRI. I also use the Torque OBDII BT App. I could never get below 8.25s for my 0-60 times. I tried giving it an e-brake boost and trying to find out the RPM to launch at is hard too. I find sometimes the car just bogs down depending on the RPM Range. I tried from 1-3.5k. I used the no lift shift feature as well. I also had TC and ST off. The tires are horrid, so expect to lay waste to some rubber. I put down a few good 15FT Black Steaks out in our compound. 


An to re-cap, the ECO will not hit 60 in 2nd Gear. It gets to 58/59 and thats it. So we have to shift to 3rd. I think these guys may be onto something with shifting at 5500RPMs. That may be a key shift point and combined with the NLS, keep your boost going in that good RPM range.



Anyone have a suggestion for a good RPM range to get off the line?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> A good driver with a manual will beat a *STOCK* auto almost every time (there are exceptions) and it has very little to do with shifting. The auto has the advantage on the launch, that is where it makes up it's time, and obviously they take very little skill to drive. The manuals tend to have shorter gearing too which will accelerate faster and keep you more in the power band of the car. They are also lighter and create roughly 5-10% less parasitic drag on the drive train so more HP is getting to your wheels.
> 
> My advise to the OP:
> 1: Turn off TCS
> ...


I might have to try this as well. You think 3k is the right point? Man.. I don't want to smell clutch, but I wanna at least see what I can put down.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The turbo isn't fully spooled up in the ECO MT until 2500 RPM, so I would launch there and then shift at 4500 RPM. 2500 to 4500 is the flat range of the torque in this car. Peak HP is at 4700 RPM and both the torque and HP drop off dramatically above that.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

obermd said:


> The turbo isn't fully spooled up in the ECO MT until 2500 RPM, so I would launch there and then shift at 4500 RPM. 2500 to 4500 is the flat range of the torque in this car. Peak HP is at 4700 RPM and both the torque and HP drop off dramatically above that.


but wouldnt the engine have to be under "load" for the turbo to spool up full boost(for launching)? just holding a rpm wont hold the boost will it? (the throttle wont be fully opened either)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Another member here (I can't remember who it was) actually had better times when launching at 2500 RPM vs 2000 RPM. I suspect the Cruze's turbo is RPM based and not load based.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

silverls said:


> Yea, a huge upgrade for this ECo would be an LT 6speed, maybe even an LS tranny if it bolts up. With the better ratios and some sticky tires, an eco could utilize it's reduced weight a lot better. I'd bet just those two mods alone with a tune could break into the 14s.


No.. won't break into the 14s unless you get ~190-200 horsepower to the wheels. Physics is physics.



silverls said:


> Does anyone know if an Lt will hit 60 in second gear?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


For a 2011 Auto with the trifecta tune, it looks something like this (give or take a mph):

1-2: 18
2-3: 33
3-4: 55
4-5: 76
5-6: ???

I cannot speak for the 2012s. These shifts happen at 5400-5600 RPMs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone know what the Verano can do at the track? It has a 200 HP engine.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Anyone know what the Verano can do at the track? It has a 200 HP engine.


The Buick Verano Turbo is about 300 lbs fatter than the Cruze. It's 2.0T is estimated to hit 14.5-15.0 @ 95 mph at the Track. Most sources say 14.7, some say 15.0 with trap speeds of about 95 mph. This is with the 260 HP engine.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Motor trend did a test on a 13' turbo m6
250hp 260ftlbs
3451 curb lbs
[email protected]
0-60 in 6.8sec


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The Verano and GS both post mediocre ET's with high trap speeds. I suspect it has alot to do with their gearing (very tall for noise reduction) and getting those 250+ horses to the front wheels to launch without so much wheelspin.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> No.. won't break into the 14s unless you get ~190-200 horsepower to the wheels. Physics is physics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Maybe im wrong about the lt tranny then. Cause my eco 6mt will hit 57mph in 2nd gear

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> No.. won't break into the 14s unless you get ~190-200 horsepower to the wheels. Physics is physics.


I do understand what you mean, but if it can do mid 15s on just a tune, spinning tires, then if you could delete the wheelspin and get better ratios it could really help. Maybe not break 14s, but at least a very low 15. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

The 2012 Eco manual looks like this

1- 4.27
2-2.16
3- 1.30

The 2012 LT manual

1-4.58
2- 2.96
3- 1.91

I only used the first 3 gears cause they are all that matter.

I know i can hit 57-58 mph in 2nd gear in my ECO. With the slightly longer ratios in the LT tranny, One should be able to hit 60mph in 2nd gear. Now I do not know all the math to figure out the acceleration differences with the longer gears, but, i really cant see how the slightly slower acceleration would be more than the time wasted having to shift into 3rd just to get to 60. 

From a 1/4 mile perspective, i still think the LT us preferable, however i do think it would need a little more power than just a tune in order to overcome the long ratio. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> Hmm. Maybe im wrong about the lt tranny then. Cause my eco 6mt will hit 57mph in 2nd gear
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


The chart was for an automatic, not manual. We have control over our shift points in a manual that simply doesn't exist in an automatic.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Another member here (I can't remember who it was) actually had better times when launching at 2500 RPM vs 2000 RPM. I suspect the Cruze's turbo is RPM based and not load based.


Correct. You can hear it. 

Contrary, automatic cars tend to only boost the turbo under load the prevent too much torque from destroying their transmissions. My Volvo had stupid torque limiting in 1st gear that made it a dog off the line.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

silverls said:


> The 2012 Eco manual looks like this
> 
> 1- 4.27
> 2-2.16
> ...


You've got it backwards. An LT will not hit 60 in 2nd gear. It has shorter gears than your Eco (higher numerically = lower gearing). 

Even in the LT it's best to cross the traps in 3rd not 4th. You will lose MPH and ET if you shift to 4th (no matter how good your shifting is), so even though the engine is out of steam at 6K, it's still faster than grabbing a tall gear right before the line.

I'm sure this is different in a tuned car, but a stock car only needs 3 gears for the 1/4 mile.

If i wanted to make a Cruze respectable in a 1/4 mile, my mods would be:

1) Clutch
2) Drag radials
3) All motor and trans mounts as a preventative measure
4) WOT Box or 2 Step set at 5500+

Launch it and hope the trans/axles hold together. 

This car has enough power and gear to go faster than it does, we just can't use it productively.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The drag racing calculators say in order for a 3200 lb car (eco + driver) to reach 15.0 seconds, you will need 187 HP to the ground. An e85 trifecta tune or the VTuners Water / Meth should get you there.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> The drag racing calculators say in order for a 3200 lb car (eco + driver) to reach 15.0 seconds, you will need 187 HP to the ground. An e85 trifecta tune or the VTuners Water / Meth should get you there.


That is...assuming you can hook and get a great launch. That has been the biggest issue so far. Lots of torque off the line when launching from a dig. Many Eco drivers could have been in the 14s a long time ago with slicks, but those LRR tires are crap for traction. Even reduced to 30psi, I was spinning them at the track stock. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The Michelin all seasons on the LTZ aren't any better... I always do 2.45s for 60'. My best ever was a 2.39. Pathetic!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> The drag racing calculators say in order for a 3200 lb car (eco + driver) to reach 15.0 seconds, you will need 187 HP to the ground. An e85 trifecta tune or the VTuners Water / Meth should get you there.


Sadly i really dont take much faith in those calculators. Way too many variables. Its not even close to just being about power to weight. There are 100s of other factors to consider. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## dmrock (Jan 24, 2017)

Thought the same thing, that's why I keep a V8 in the garage


----------



## dmrock (Jan 24, 2017)

This is a Chevy Cruze forum right? I don't launch my Cruze that's why I have a V8 in the garage


----------

